# Epson F6070 Nozzle Issues



## yogaDE (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi I purchased a brand new Epson F6070 in September. It went into proper production in early October. I have had ongoing issues with this machine. New cutter, new print head, new dampers. Three service visits but still getting a lot of nozzle errors. How many is normal for a dye sub printer? I get in the course of a few hours of printing average still 3-4 bad nozzle checks. Each one requires at least a light clean on a single nozzle. More often its light clean on multiples. I want to buy a take up reel but I am not confident in letting this thing print for a few hours unattended. 

This is my first dye sub printer. I have no experience with Mimaki to know if these printers are typically so unreliable. 

Room temps at 80 F steady. Humidity levels kept to 30-35%. I'm based in Arizona so have to be careful and use a humidifier. The printer is dust covered unless in use. I've complained no end to my dealer about this constant need to clean nozzles and feel I am being fobbed off now. The parts were covered under warranty but stick of baby sitting an $8k printer. Anyone have this model and a different experience to mine?


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Your print room is too hot. It should be 70 degrees with 50% humidity.

When I had the Epson F6070, one comment that was made to me by Epson's project manager was that I was the only running that machine in a climate controlled room, thus, no printhead problems.


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

Same here. The climate is 70-73 and I haven't had an issue at all. I'm going on 1 year now. Next week I'll be purchasing the extended warranty. The machine has been a dream to use. I can't say the same about the RIP software but I like the machine. 

Hey JYA... Why did you get rid of yours and if you replaced it what did you get?


----------



## yogaDE (Sep 12, 2014)

My issues may be specific this machine. Frankly I think my dealer sold me a 'new' machine that was not so new. I'm pushing for a replacement. It was sold to me as a 'demo' that had barely been used. I beg to differ given the parts that so far have had to be replaced.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

ssmedia7 said:


> Hey JYA... Why did you get rid of yours and if you replaced it what did you get?


We did beta testing on it and decided to add a second RJ900 instead.


----------



## shanggeeth (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm in the same boat as you OP. This was my first foray into sublimation and my dealer (knowing the setting I'd be printing in) failed to mention anything JYA just said.

Had he told me any of this off the bat, I would have held off on buying the machine until I got a proper office space.


----------



## sarimnadeem (Jan 11, 2010)

Any help on this

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t495113.html#post2737513


----------

